# DX11 Games "Thread"



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 11, 2009)

Ok, I found some information regarding DX11 titles that are suppose to be released.  So far there is only 1 game mentioned to be released this year (at year's end hopefully).  However, if anyone finds out more information on other DX11 titles I encourage you to post them in this thread so others are kept informed as to what's going on with DX11 titles. 

So far it appears that:

Aliens versus Predator (*confirmed*)
Battlefield: Bad Company 2 (*confirmed*) Q1/10
BattleForge (*confirmed*)
BioShock 2 (Unreal 2.5 Engine, no confirmation)
Crysis 2
Dirt 2 (*confirmed*) Dec 2009
Dragon's Century: The origin (no)
Dungeons and Dragons Online: Eberron Unlimited (*confirmed*) 2010
F1 2010 (awaiting confirmation)
Genghis Khan MMO (*confirmed*) 2010
Half-Life 2 Part III (awaiting confirmation)
FrostBite Engine 2 (Some sort of BF type of game)
 Lord of the Rings Online (awaiting confirmation) 
Mass Effect 2 (Unreal 3.0 Engine, no confirmation)
Race Driver Grid 2 (awaiting confirmation)
Scivelation (*confirmed* 2010.  According to this interview UT3 does offer some DX11 functionality)
S.T.A.L.K.E.R: Call of Pripyat (*confirmed*) Q1 2010
StarCraft 2: Wings of Freedom (awaiting confirmation)
Two Worlds 2 (awaiting confirmation)
Unigine Engine (Heaven Demo / Benchmark) (*now*) 


will offer (at least) a DX11 variant.  At this time there isn't a whole lot of information regarding how it's being implemented.  
Sources are but not limited to:
Here
Here
Here


----------



## erocker (Sep 11, 2009)

You can add Race Driver GRID 2 and Crysis 2 to the list.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 11, 2009)

Done, thanks!


----------



## erocker (Sep 11, 2009)

Found a list here: http://forums.techarena.in/video-games/1150954.htm

    * "Splinter Cell: conviction" (Splinter Cell: Conviction)
    * "Dust 2" (Dirt 2)
    * "Need for Speed 13: variable" (Need for Speed: Shift)
    * "Crysis" new (Crysis Next)
    * "BioShock 2" (Bioshock 2)
    * "Mafia 2" (Mafia II)
    * "Half-Life 2 Part III" (Half-Life 2 Ep3)
    * "Dragon's Century: The origin of" (Dragon Age Origins)
    * "Mass Effect 2" (Mass Effect 2)
    * "Two Worlds 2" (Two World's 2)
    * "StarCraft 2: Wings of Freedom" (StarCraft II: Wings of Liberty)


----------



## IINexusII (Sep 11, 2009)

and here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_games_with_DirectX_11_support

you forgot codemasters F1 game  cant wait for that


----------



## enzolt (Sep 11, 2009)

wow didnt know mass effect 2 and bioshock 2 went DX11. SWEET!!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 11, 2009)

Ok, they've been added


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2009)

HL2 EP3?!!! zomg awsome!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow that's a lot of DX11 titles so far...


----------



## MomentoMoir (Sep 11, 2009)

i believe wolfenstien is isnt? they did use it as a demo for the dx11 in the amd suite

edit: nevermind its been released


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 11, 2009)

Do we know exactly what DX11 is going to give us over 10 and 10.1?  A couple of articles I have read suggest we will get some physx but they also said that it wouldnt be "full" physx as the green team knows it but a scaled down version (although it could look at least as good), any idea's on that?  Also they mentioned that we would see "noticeable" visual improvements but werent very specific on exactly what...... I am just hoping it has a greater impact than 10.1 did!

Edit:  Sorry.... forgot, you can add battlefield 3 and BF 1943 estimated to be out first and second quarter 2010 (TBC) using EA Games forthcoming new DX11 engine codenamed "Frostbite".


----------



## erocker (Sep 11, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Do we know exactly what DX11 is going to give us over 10 and 10.1?  A couple of articles I have read suggest we will get some physx but they also said that it wouldnt be "full" physx as the green team knows it but a scaled down version (although it could look at least as good), any idea's on that?  Also they mentioned that we would see "noticeable" visual improvements but werent very specific on exactly what...... I am just hoping it has a greater impact than 10.1 did!



(I may be wrong) PhysX was used to program the shaders, etc of Nvidia cards for physics. With DX11 you can basically do the same thing? (Taking stabs) From the DX11 demos I've seen and the use of a lot more wires in wireframes, makes things look much much better. (More natural/organic shapes). Pretty much, all of the tools are there to make realistic looking graphics, it's really up to the developer to implement all of the features (lighting, textures, etc.) to make the game look good. I guess it comes down to how well the developers utilize the features of DX. According to some devs. using DX11 isn't too difficult. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghaz...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&h&feature=player_embedded - Then again this video is put out by AMD. I will just remain optimistic to the fact we'll finally have something to replace DX9. DX10 is best forgotten in my opinion.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Sep 11, 2009)

erocker said:


> (I may be wrong) PhysX was used to program the shaders, etc of Nvidia cards for physics. With DX11 you can basically do the same thing? (Taking stabs) From the DX11 demos I've seen and the use of a lot more wires in wireframes, makes things look much much better. (More natural/organic shapes). Pretty much, all of the tools are there to make realistic looking graphics, it's really up to the developer to implement all of the features (lighting, textures, etc.) to make the game look good. I guess it comes down to how well the developers utilize the features of DX. According to some devs. using DX11 isn't too difficult. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghaz...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&h&feature=player_embedded - Then again this video is put out by AMD. I will just remain optimistic to the fact we'll finally have something to replace DX9. DX10 is best forgotten in my opinion.



your correct according to the demo we saw
i think i should post the video if i can make it so you can hear the guy better


----------



## IINexusII (Sep 11, 2009)

erocker said:


> (I may be wrong) PhysX was used to program the shaders, etc of Nvidia cards for physics. With DX11 you can basically do the same thing? (Taking stabs) From the DX11 demos I've seen and the use of a lot more wires in wireframes, makes things look much much better. (More natural/organic shapes). Pretty much, all of the tools are there to make realistic looking graphics, it's really up to the developer to implement all of the features (lighting, textures, etc.) to make the game look good. I guess it comes down to how well the developers utilize the features of DX. According to some devs. using DX11 isn't too difficult. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghaz...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&h&feature=player_embedded - Then again this video is put out by AMD. I will just remain optimistic to the fact we'll finally have something to replace DX9. DX10 is best forgotten in my opinion.



so does that mean physx is pwnd by dx11?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 11, 2009)

this is confusing me. are these games native dx11 or are they just ports from dx10 and dx9 ?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> this is confusing me. are these games native dx11 or are they just ports from dx10 and dx9 ?



you hush! no speaking till you have UT3!




all direct X's are built from previous ones. this will be native DX11 games do they support previous DX versions though? unknown


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 11, 2009)

well id like to see some actual in game video of thse supposed dx11 games that are coming out.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 11, 2009)

From what I just read it appears that Bad Company 2 will use Frostbite 1.x.  But no mention of what will support Frostbite 2.  Which will support DX10.1 and DX11.  
source


----------



## stuartb04 (Sep 11, 2009)

http://www.tothegame.com/video-pc-9314-3902-stalker-call-of-pripyat-for-pc.html

so this is dx11??


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 11, 2009)

stuartb04 said:


> http://www.tothegame.com/video-pc-9314-3902-stalker-call-of-pripyat-for-pc.html
> 
> so this is dx11??


They really have to tell us what that tech demo is using.  We really shouldn't have to guess.  That game uses the X-Ray v1.6.

Edit: This video should give some insight however, this is all in Russian.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Sep 11, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> well id like to see some actual in game video of thse supposed dx11 games that are coming out.



ive seen it ill try to get the video up but it wont do it justice bc camera quality sucks lol


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 11, 2009)

so what is the point of buying a new and expensive dx11 card when it comes out soon when there wont be any games for them yet?? why not wait until january of next year when there will be more selection and lower prices.


----------



## erocker (Sep 11, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> so what is the point of buying a new and expensive dx11 card when it comes out soon when there wont be any games for them yet?? why not wait until january of next year when there will be more selection and lower prices.



Because my 4890 _doesn't_ have red vents.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Sep 11, 2009)

erocker said:


> Because my 4890 _doesn't_ have red vents.



lol


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 11, 2009)

erocker said:


> Because my 4890 _doesn't_ have red vents.



easy rocker!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 11, 2009)

OK, per Ian M. Stalker Call of Pripiate will use DX11
source 
However, its still unclear if the tech demo is using DX11.  What we can assume is that Stalker COP should use DX10.1 at the least because stalker Clear Sky used it (albeit via patch).


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 11, 2009)

there is always so much confusion surrounding direct x. we never knew what games were demoing dx 10 or 9 or if they were just ports from 9 to 10. we didnt know if the code was complete and which software companies were working on games for them.  the same is happening now.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 11, 2009)

The only game I haven't gotten any information about is Grid 2.   But with the release of Shift I hope we read about it soon.  If Dirt 2 will use DX11 I can only assume that Grid 2 will use DX11.


----------



## stuartb04 (Sep 11, 2009)

what with dx11 just round the corner 
one would think most well know games will use dx11


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 11, 2009)

I highly doubt Mass Effect 2 will be DX11.  It is based on Unreal Engine 3 which does not have DX11 support.  It is published by EA which places very little importance on DX 10/11.

Mafia 2 is being made 2K Czech which hasn't made any DX10 games, never mind DX11.  It might be DX10 but it is a very long shot for it to be DX11 capable.

Call of Pripyat  I give 50/50 chance of being DX 10.1 or DX 11 although, like DX10 support, DX11 could be patched in at a later date.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 11, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> From what I just read it appears that Bad Company 2 will use Frostbite 1.x.  But no mention of what will support Frostbite 2.  Which will support DX10.1 and DX11.
> source



Thats the Battlefield 3 mefinks.


----------



## erocker (Sep 11, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I highly doubt Mass Effect 2 will be DX11.  It is based on Unreal Engine 3 which does not have DX11 support.  It is published by EA which places very little importance on DX 10/11.
> 
> Mafia 2 is being made 2K Czech which hasn't made any DX10 games, never mind DX11.  It might be DX10 but it is a very long shot for it to be DX11 capable.
> 
> Call of Pripyat  I give 50/50 chance of being DX 10.1 or DX 11 although, like DX10 support, DX11 could be patched in at a later date.



I don't know why any developer would use DX10 when DX11 is available to them. You are correct with Mafia 2 though, it uses it's own engine and is D3D9.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 11, 2009)

yea, see notice all of these supposed dx11 games arent going to be dx11. this is what is confusing. software companies and game retailers need to do a better job advertising if games will be dx 9, 10 or 11


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 11, 2009)

*What Should One Expect in a DX11 Title*

There are 3 components to DX11 that can be found.  They are:

Tessellation 
Multithreaded Rendering  
Direct Compute

Of the 3 I believe that Multithreaded Rendering should benefit non DX11 owners.   As it includes secondary command buffers.  I am not really sure about Direct Computing.


----------



## scope54 (Sep 11, 2009)

I believe there are multiple stories confirming BF:bad company 2 using DX11.
IMO I wouldn't put HL2: EP3 up as a DX11 game because Valve has said Absolutely nothing about it, hasn't even hinted towards a new engine.



EastCoasthandle said:


> Of the 3 I believe that Multithreaded Rendering can still benefit DX10/DX10.1 video card owners.   As it includes secondary command buffers.  I am not really sure about Direct Computing.




Multithreaded rendering and compute shaders to a point. DX10 cards have support for compute shader 4.0/4.1.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 11, 2009)

I've labeled them as (awaiting confirmation) which is good enough for now. Nothing has been released as of yet.  So all we can do is wait at this time.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 12, 2009)

erocker said:


> I don't know why any developer would use DX10 when DX11 is available to them.


The same reason why .NET developers use 2.0 instead of 3.5--more users don't need to do anything to run it.  It is good programming practice to compile only for the platform you need which means if you don't use any features of DX11, DX10.1, or DX10, you should compile for DX9.0c.  If you require the features of DX10.1, compile for DX10.1.  If you have a DX9 game and compile it for DX11, only a tiny market can play your game (those with DX11 and a DX11 graphics card) but they gain nothing because your game wasn't originally intended for DX11.  Similarly, even most DX10 games only use Pixel Shader 3 virtually defeating the purpose of compiling it for DX10.


----------



## D4S4 (Sep 12, 2009)

scope54 said:


> IMO I wouldn't put HL2: EP3 up as a DX11 game because Valve has said Absolutely nothing about it, hasn't even hinted towards a new engine.



+1

Now, HL3, perhaps. But anyways, Half-Life is the only game that could make me update my computer, specifically, the gfx card.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 12, 2009)

Eastcoast you have a typo. The Frostbite engine isn't DX11. The Frostbite 2 engine is.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 12, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> There are 3 components to DX11 that can be found.  They are:
> 
> Tessellation
> Multithreaded Rendering
> ...



Am I correct in thinking that DX10.1  will be capable of making the visual effects of DX11(Tesselation) but will take a performance hit in the process?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 12, 2009)

Corrected, thanks...



Craigleberry said:


> Am I correct in thinking that DX10.1  will be capable of making the visual effects of DX11(Tesselation) but will take a performance hit in the process?


I don't really see them doing that at this point.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 12, 2009)

thanks sort of makes me wonder though.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 12, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> thanks sort of makes me wonder though.



I really can't say which way developers will go.  IMO I think they would move forward.  What will be interesting to note once DX11 titles do surface is if they are use Tessellation, Multithreaded Rendering & Direct Compute if DX9/DX10/DX10.1 hardware will still be able to play it or will we see them excluding something? 

We haven't seen developers do that since the DX8.1 and earlier days.  Funny too because it wasn't so much the hardware that made people upgrade it was the developers mandating that you use it.  But I digress...


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 12, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> OK, per Ian M. Stalker Call of Pripiate will use DX11
> source
> However, its still unclear if the tech demo is using DX11.  What we can assume is that Stalker COP should use DX10.1 at the least because stalker shadow of chernobyl used it (albeit via patch).





Just some clarification . . . STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl used DX9; STALKER:Clear Sky utilized DX10(.1) [you could actually enable/disable 10.1 features if using ATI hardware].

From the many varied Call of Pripyat trailers and vids I've seen, I can't call it one way or the other, yet.  The quality of the vids isn't enough to demonstrate any DX11 features . . . as well, neither are the screenshots . . . I think one of the biggest things DX11 will bring to the franchise, though, is a major "fix" for the massive performance hit in CS with DX10(.1) imposed on most systems.

But, I get the strong feeling that CoP _will_ be fully supporting DX11 fresh out of the box (much like CS did - DX10.1 was patched in later).  I'd bank on GSC releasing a "DX11 Tech demonstration" video closer to the final retail date, much like how they released DX10 tech demos for Clear Sky.

If I happen across one, I'll gladly let y'all know. 


BTW - if anyone is wondering, STALKER:SoC used the X-Ray 1.0 engine; STALKER:CS used the X-Ray 1.5 engine (which then had new engine rendering features patched into it after release) . . . I believe STALKER:CoP will be using X-Ray 1.6


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 12, 2009)

I've made the edit, thanks...


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 12, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I've made the edit, thanks...



No prob.

BTW - Call of Pripyat is scheduled for release sometime this fall - no concrete date has been released yet, nor is there any info as to if the Russian/Worldwide/North America versions will be released at the same time, or staggered release (as was done with CS).



Also, a couple of screens I just managed to run across for CoP . . . that might appear to show some early DX11 implimentation:

http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,694923/AMD-confirms-DirectX-11-games-Battleforge-Stalker-Call-of-Pripyat-Dirt-2-and-Alien-vs-Predator/News/&menu=browser&image_id=1191212&article_id=694923&page=1&show=original - regarding this pic, the face of the NPC specifically.  Both current titles have no where near this amount of detail and depth for NPCs faces - even with the modding communities highly improved textures, bump maps, and specular maps . . . same goes for the entire NPC model, the curvature around the shoulders, the arms, knees, etc. is much smoother than before, and near impossible to "visualize" the wire frame used for the mesh.  This could potentially be a screenshot showcasing some of the DX11 tesellation capability . . . although, conjecture, too.  As well, this is the first CoP screenshot I've see that shows the new HUD system, too.

http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,694923/AMD-confirms-DirectX-11-games-Battleforge-Stalker-Call-of-Pripyat-Dirt-2-and-Alien-vs-Predator/News/&menu=browser&image_id=1191214&article_id=694923&show=original - with this pic, again, the high level of detail in the NPC model.  Although the edges along the shoulder and head appear more rough than the previous pic, the overall model itself appears a ton better than with CS.  

As per lighting and such, I can't say - the X-Ray engine is quite capable of some amazing lighting techniques and shader effects . . . there was a major jump in presentation between SoC and CS, and from what vids and screenshots I've seen, it appears just as major a jump between CS and CoP.  It also looks to make much better use of ambient occlusion as well (even though SoC was capable of this technique, it didn't utilize it all too much - CS did a better job, though, but was still lacking at times).

Anyhow, just some pics to ponder over.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 12, 2009)

Watch this video.  It tells us what benefits DX11 will offer.  

Here is the gist of the video:

High Definition Ambient Occulsion causes performance hit 20 FPS in their example.  With Compute Shader frame rates jump up to about 43-45.



Bump Mapping of cobble stone.  With the use of POM the object is still a flat image in wire frame.  With POM frame rates decrease frame rates from 500 to 70.  With detail tessellation frame rates jumped back up to 270. 

It looks like he used a 24" monitor.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 12, 2009)

I think tessellation is the only thing that will see major use.  The majority of developers would rather add more triangles than use bump mapping/high definition ambient occlusion.  You don't have to bump map, for instance, if the face is broken up into uneven parts which create shadows.

It's kind of like motion blur: if your can sustain high framerates, you don't need to artificially blur it when your eyes naturally do because they can't pick out an individual point to focus on.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 13, 2009)

Here is some shader based deferred shading via Frostbite 2 engine. It's demoing 1000 point lights and is using compute shaders.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 13, 2009)

Dirt 2 video


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Sep 13, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Dirt 2 video



That is cool, but horrible quality.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 13, 2009)

nice thread my friend seems many games use DX11 but in that time i want to see which games really use DX11 , still remember when crysis release and the say this is DX10 game after that we find 80% options is DX9 locked as DX10 options


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 13, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> nice thread my friend seems many games use DX11 but in that time i want to see which games really use DX11 , still remember when crysis release and the say this is DX10 game after that we find 80% options is DX9 locked as DX10 options



Yeah, I remember that and don't see that repeating again with DX11.  One reason is because what DX10 offered wasn't really clear at the time.  All we saw was claims of better IQ, etc.  This time they have actually gone out and explained the benefits for DX11 (which is more or less more developer oriented then consumer oriented).  Because of this it's IMO that the expectations for DX11 are much more normal then it was when DX10 was hyped.


----------



## lemode (Sep 14, 2009)

It will be nice if Bioshock 2 is DX11. I don't really care one way or another as long as the multiplayer is fun and active (which i am sure it will be).


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 14, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Yeah, I remember that and don't see that repeating again with DX11.  One reason is because what DX10 offered wasn't really clear at the time.  All we saw was claims of better IQ, etc.  This time they have actually gone out and explained the benefits for DX11 (which is more or less more developer oriented then consumer oriented).  Because of this it's IMO that the expectations for DX11 are much more normal then it was when DX10 was hyped.



seems like that and i hope games use DX11 well , for DX10 looks good for games they use it well and only game i see have good use for DX10 is farcry2 cuz it is only game i see big jump in FPS when it run on DX10 , it is about 10 FPS or we can say 30% increase performance form DX9 and with high quality , other games we see always big drop in FPS


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 14, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> seems like that and i hope games use DX11 well , for DX10 looks good for games they use it well and only game i see have good use for DX10 is farcry2 cuz it is only game i see big jump in FPS when it run on DX10 , it is about 10 FPS or we can say 30% increase performance form DX9 and with high quality , other games we see always big drop in FPS



It was my understanding that it wasn't DX10 per say.  But the speed increase was attributed to reading from a multisampled depth buffer to speed up antialiasing performance.  This feature is native to 10.1 from what I've been told.  But was tweaked to also work on nvidia cards via NVAPI not DX10 (again per say).  

In any case, I look forward to seeing what DX11 will offer.  Those of us who were around when DX8 went to DX8.1, etc would find it normal by now what you have to do.


----------



## skylamer (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 14, 2009)

Watch this video which shows off LightStage using DX11. 
I recall them doing this before a while back.  Here are a few flickr pics (make sure you click on the option to increase the pic's size).


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 15, 2009)

a lot of this stuff i consider smoke and mirrors. with all hype dx10 created we didnt see anything resembling anything close to the demos. ill believe it when im actually playing it on my rig.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 15, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> It was my understanding that it wasn't DX10 per say.  But the speed increase was attributed to reading from a multisampled depth buffer to speed up antialiasing performance.  This feature is native to 10.1 from what I've been told.  But was tweaked to also work on nvidia cards via NVAPI not DX10 (again per say).
> 
> In any case, I look forward to seeing what DX11 will offer.  Those of us who were around when DX8 went to DX8.1, etc would find it normal by now what you have to do.



it's cool we are agreed about this just i like more explains


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 15, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> a lot of this stuff i consider smoke and mirrors. with all hype dx10 created we didnt see anything resembling anything close to the demos. ill believe it when im actually playing it on my rig.



I agree to some degree, there is always much hype purely because microsoft wants everyone to buy Windows 7 at one point there was even talk about being charged for a Vista DX11 SP or add on, in reality many out there think that DX11 will bring little more to the table than 10.1 did which was hardly memorable when you actually look at the games you are playing that support it, to be fair, if developers do implement all of DX11 improvements then i dont doubt we will see some nice visual enhancements, sad thing is in the past, well with 10 and 10.1, many developers are lazy and dont commit fully leaving us with a mere flavour of what things could be.


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 15, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> I agree to some degree, there is always much hype purely because microsoft wants everyone to buy Windows 7 at one point there was even talk about being charged for a Vista DX11 SP or add on, in reality many out there think that DX11 will bring little more to the table than 10.1 did which was hardly memorable when you actually look at the games you are playing that support it, to be fair, if developers do implement all of DX11 improvements then i dont doubt we will see some nice visual enhancements, sad thing is in the past, well with 10 and 10.1, many developers are lazy and dont commit fully leaving us with a mere flavour of what things could be.



i dont think i saw one game for dx10.1 i mean the only 10 games i play are the crysis series, even new ones like dead space etc are 9


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 15, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> i dont think i saw one game for dx10.1 i mean the only 10 games i play are the crysis series, even new ones like dead space etc are 9



My only experience of DX10.1 is HAWX and Battleforge.


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 15, 2009)

never played eitherlol, i was stung with the directx thing, i jumped to buy a dx10 card n get vista just to find they never followed through with all the hype thats why im put of a bit with gettin a dx11 card or even bothering to upgrade my vista to 11 when they say i can


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 20, 2009)

Here are some examples of tessellation in action.  Can you tell which from which?

http://img193.imageshack.us/i/00003h.png/
vs
http://img193.imageshack.us/i/00002i.png/




http://img193.imageshack.us/i/00001z.png/
vs
http://img193.imageshack.us/i/00000w.png/


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 20, 2009)

Its gonna be a total waste buying a card for DX11.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 20, 2009)

There is a tessellation demo (fairly old).  You can use it to SS your current video card's performance vs your new video card's performance. 



> Three numbers are shown :
> 
> * TPS: triangles per second, in millions
> * TPF: triangles per frame in thousands
> ...



What you do is start the demo, press F4 until the IQ changes and then hit the D key to run the demo to get an idea of your frame rate at the highest triangles per second/per frame


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 21, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Its gonna be a total waste buying a card for DX11.



a total waste? if anything the new card lineup will be more powerful.


----------



## kylzer (Sep 21, 2009)

XFX HD5850 and HD5870 some with Dirt2 so they have me sold lol


----------



## thraxed (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Easo (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice car


----------



## DarkEgo (Sep 21, 2009)

I hope l4d2 and Mod Warfare2 are DX11.


----------



## KainXS (Sep 21, 2009)

since l4d2 uses the same old engine with some tweaks, . . . . no


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 21, 2009)

KainXS said:


> since l4d2 uses the same old engine with some tweaks, . . . . no


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 21, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> a total waste? if anything the new card lineup will be more powerful.



Well of course its going/should be more powerful, but i just don't see anything that big that would justify going with a DX11 card just for DX11.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 21, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Well of course its going/should be more powerful, but i just don't see anything that big that would justify going with a DX11 card just for DX11.



yea i agree. im going to wait for some solid dx 11 games and then i will go tri sli.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 22, 2009)

This article provides more information about DX11 (atad technical).


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 23, 2009)

> We’ve been hearing a lot of good things about DX11; things that are making us think that maybe DX11 will not suffer the same fate DX10 did. Of course, DX10 was hyped up beyond belief leading us into thinking it was the next big revolution in gaming, and that never did deliver. We think Vista had a part in that as well. Now that Win7 is being treated as a friendlier upgrade path for many, hopefully DX11 will not suffer this same fate. It also all comes down to the game content. There are least two games that we know of that will support DX11 this year, and there are more planned for Q1 2010. It sounds like there is more support out of the gate for DX11 than DX10, and we certainly hope that increases, because honestly it really needs to if AMD wants to sell DX11 video cards on that merit.
> 
> AMD informed HardOCP that they have been seeding DX11 video cards to game developers and ISVs since June of 2009. Not only have the cards been out since then to developers, but they have sampled more cards in this generation than they did last generation to developers. What that means is that there are many more DX11 cards out in the wild now than there were DX10 cards, and game developers have been coding their game engines based on AMD’s DX11 video card as it is the only one available right now. Given what we know about NVIDIA’s next-gen GPU, AMD’s ATI Radeon HD 5800 series is THE model for DX11 games coming. At least for now since you can’t buy an NVIDIA DX11 card.


source


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 24, 2009)

*1st DX11 Title "BattleForge" benchmarked, beats DX10/1DX10.1*

1st DX11 game, BattleForge benchmarked
DX11 so far is putting the performance benefits into prospective.

Compared to the 1st DX10 title patched, which I believe was Company of heroes.  The DX9 vs DX10 comparisons of this game was miniscule to say the least however, came with a huge performance hit for DX10.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 24, 2009)

> We are seeing improvements up to ~38% in the average FPS when comparing feature level 10 and 11 on the same hardware.


source


----------



## SkyKast (Sep 24, 2009)

damn that crushes the 295! cant wait for DX11 Splinter Cell and Crysis 2


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 24, 2009)

SkyKast said:


> damn that crushes the 295! cant wait for DX11 Splinter Cell and Crysis 2



Once people start seeing this trend in other DX11 games many will adopt IMO.


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 24, 2009)

Thought I'd share this - screenshots of STALKER: Call of Pripyat showcasing the DX11 effects and how they compare to DX10.

http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,695861/Stalker-Call-of-Pripyat-The-first-DirectX-11-screenshots/News/


http://www.pcgameshardware.com/screenshots/original/2009/09/Stalker-COP-DirectX-11-01a.jpg


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 24, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> Thought I'd share this - screenshots of STALKER: Call of Pripyat showcasing the DX11 effects and how they compare to DX10.
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,695861/Stalker-Call-of-Pripyat-The-first-DirectX-11-screenshots/News/
> 
> ...



That'stessellation in action right there.  The filters on his mask are completely round in the DX11 version and his mask looks a tad more natural for that game.


----------



## imperialreign (Sep 24, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> That'stessellation in action right there.  The filters on his mask are completely round in the DX11 version and his mask looks a tad more natural for that game.



Yep, that's a major appearance improvement, IMHO . . . I'm defi looking forward to seeing that in-game! 


Also of note, shadows in DX11 appear a lot more natural - in the screenshots, you can see the edges are much softer and not as defined.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah I noticed that it's a nice touch.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 14, 2009)

OP updated to reflect DX11 games


----------



## shk021051 (Nov 15, 2009)

AMD lists games that will support DX11, Bad Company 2 included


----------



## Dazzeerr (Jan 20, 2010)

Anyone know if Bioshock 2 has been confirmed DX11 yet?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 21, 2010)

I have not found any information that suggest that the unreal 2.5 modified engine uses DX11.


----------



## Eric3988 (Jan 23, 2010)

Whatever happened to DX10? Wasn't that supposed to be the greatest thing since sliced bread?


----------



## AboAl3meer KG21 (Jan 23, 2010)

it's only matter of time till the Dx11 games arrive ,I think the first game with Dx11 is Bad Company 2


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Jan 23, 2010)

i dont think that Starcraft II uses DX11... only DX9 for improved polished performance


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 24, 2010)

AboAl3meer KG21 said:


> it's only matter of time till the Dx11 games arrive ,I think the first game with Dx11 is Bad Company 2



hey amooory , im afraid to tell you S.T.L.K.E.R using DX11 and it release before more than month ago


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 25, 2010)

It looks like UT3 Engine is slated to use DX11.  What aspects of DX11 will be used is unknown.  However, per the interview with the developer of Scivelation, UT3 will have DX11 functionality.  


> Well, I guess if you want that level of details, it is better to ask Epic and get their official announcement  We can only say that with the high level of support and technical progress consideration from Epic plus constant cool and progressive changes in the one of the most developers friendly engine we ever laid our hands on, we are absolutely sure that DX11 will be present in its time. From our side, we are anticipating for DX11 hardware tessellation in U3 and determined to use any technological opportunities to the advantage of the project.


source


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 25, 2010)

you can probaly scrap half-life 2 part 3 from ur list
i dont see its getting Dx11 support Unleas valve Does a HUGE MAJOR update to there engine, its lacking allot, and its old and aging, my mod is tryng to add new shader effects,
like raindrops, its just eats fps even engine cant suppot high ammount of vertexes, tryangles, faces,


----------



## Minoza (Feb 8, 2010)

I have Call of Pripyat (1.6.0.2 version) with dx 11 enabled on my 5870 and it works like a charm!

What I've noticed is that what you get with dx11 is not only better look (it is slightly better than dx10 because it gives that nice final touch to the rendering) but you get 20-30% better performance than in dx10... I mean this is up to coder of course in which way is he going to use API, it doesn't have that much with dx itself but still, I am astonished how smooth these dx11 games I have tried work...

So basically, if everything is done right, right of the bat, you get better visuals and better performance in the same time! Isn't that great lol?

Also Aliens vs Predator is nearly out and it will also feature dx11, and I dunno if you saw in-game tessalation demo in this game (in dx11 it is hardware tessalation - that makes it different from previous software tesselation...), man, that looks awesome... so many polygons and performance stays good! Simply incredible...

My point is, dont' expect astronomical differences in terms of graphics, but you can expect great look with great performance! Which wasn't the case with dx10 where you would get really slightly better look yet huge hit on performance...


----------



## Super XP (Feb 9, 2010)

How about Diablo 3 based on DX11


----------



## erocker (Feb 9, 2010)

Super XP said:


> How about Diablo 3 based on DX11



It isn't. Release date is "who knows when" so perhaps it could happen.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 9, 2010)

erocker said:


> It isn't. Release date is "who knows when" so perhaps it could happen.


Well it makes no sense to release it based on DX10 or DX10.1 when cards are now being released with the newer DX11. But obviously if it takes a very long time maybe DX12 can be the next step


----------



## Minoza (Feb 9, 2010)

I remember, 2 months ago, I had my doubts. I was actually pretty sure dx11 will end up like dx10, but now when I see how many titles with dx11 is coming out, and how great they run...

I seriously hope there will be even more by the summer.


----------



## YautjaLord (Mar 27, 2010)

Half-Life 2 ep. 3 won't support DX10, let alone DX11, though they (Valve) could possibly add some heavily tweaked up lighting/HDR stuff to the Source & tweak/crank up the overall detail. CryEngine 3 will support DX11 out of box i beleive as it comes out in Q4 2010 i think. Bioshock 2 - further enhanced DX10/water effects & cranked up texture details for models/world but not yet DX11 support. Just Cause 2, Dirt 2, AvP 2010 (AvP3 ?), Bad Company 2, Heaven 2.0 benchmark (obviously), Metro 2033 (from 4A Games/same guys that worked in GSC Game World), Call of Pripyat, Mafia 2 & some more titles names of which i forgot - full DX11 support, in case of Mafia 2 & Just Cause 2 it's also DX11/PhysX support, AvP3 - DX11/ATI EyeFinity (upto 3x1920x1200 displays on one card). Wish that SEGA/Rebellion did patch that enables the DX11/3D Vision Surround support, since the GeForce GTX 480/470 are already out. Diablo 3 & StarCraft 2 - probably minor DX10.1 support, since they focused on polishing gameplay rather then tech stuff. Still they will have to do some eye candy stuff as well, if you ask me.  

P.S. Crysis 2, AvP 2010, Call of Pripyat, Metro 2033 & Bioshock 2 - those are the games i crave to see on my system once i'll have either GTX 480 or HD 5870 & Phenom II X6 1090T BE (AMD's high-end 6-core CPU, due April/May 2010).


----------

